# how do you experience Ni



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

Im interested in how people use Ni so I want to know how do you experience Ni (for everyone have at least have inferior Ni)

thank you


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

Good points. 

I see it as a gift. What amazes me is how things just come straight in your head. 

I'll give a practical example. Last week I went to bed and repeated in my head "72 x 110 =" and did not work it out. Next morning, I totally forgot. At work doing a little math, all of a sudden "7,920" spontaneously came in to my head. What I though, mind went back to the exercise I set myself, got out my phone and did the calculation. I didn't consciously think about the sum.

Another that happened Monday. I walk in to a friend's garage, he's cutting up wood on a table saw. I could see he was making a frame. Within seconds of seeing the wood, I stated "looks like your making acoustic absorption panels". He was "How do you know? I've not told anyone what I'm doing". He then pointed to some rockwool outside. Somehow I must have indirectly observed the wool, then directly observed he was cutting a frame, Ni worked its magic. It came to me instantaneously. 


Bad points

Ni can be draining though. Just looking at things my brain goes in to overload. One item, lots of ideas, categorising, thinking cause and effect. Often found daydreaming. 

Also dangerous with Fi when I'm depressed. Fi rises up on par with my Ni, feeding it negative assumptions, Ni being totally irrational just explodes the negative Fi out of proportion, then Te treats the Ni as fact.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

@AshtangiBear Isn't this a common trait for -humans- (me included)? <.< That is how sleeping helps learning actually


----------



## AshtangiBear (Dec 27, 2014)

It's the subconscious thinking. I did not consciously work it out. We all have intuition, just not a high preference. Like saying an NT cannot feel.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

AshtangiBear said:


> It's the subconscious thinking. I did not consciously work it out. We all have intuition, just not a high preference. Like saying an NT cannot feel.


Well I experience this a lot. I used to experience it much more when I had courses to take and projects to work on. Waking up and having answers in my mind like a -pop- As far as I know, there are studies that show sleeping has this effect for people. Sometimes it just pops in my head when I am commuting. It is not a consciously thinking process. I always believed that it has to do with being a perceiver as well. I just let things float in my head in the background and subconsciously so I will get a better understanding I will come up with solutions instead of trying to pin things down at spot.

I am actually interested in understanding Ni as keys2cognition says I have a high use of it. I get to read the Jungian descriptions and I don't seem to experience a tarot card like experience detached from myself, so I just left it there but I am confused because most people report Ni as things I experience all the time.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

AshtangiBear said:


> Good points.
> 
> I see it as a gift. What amazes me is how things just come straight in your head.
> 
> ...





nichya said:


> Well I experience this a lot. I used to experience it much more when I had courses to take and projects to work on. Waking up and having answers in my mind like a -pop- As far as I know, there are studies that show sleeping has this effect for people. Sometimes it just pops in my head when I am commuting. It is not a consciously thinking process. I always believed that it has to do with being a perceiver as well. I just let things float in my head in the background and subconsciously so I will get a better understanding I will come up with solutions instead of trying to pin things down at spot.
> 
> I am actually interested in understanding Ni as keys2cognition says I have a high use of it. I get to read the Jungian descriptions and I don't seem to experience a tarot card like experience detached from myself, so I just left it there but I am confused because most people report Ni as things I experience all the time.


None of this is Ni. I will give a better explanation when I get home.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Entropic said:


> None of this is Ni. I will give a better explanation when I get home.


Thanks, additional info is always welcome. I have however read some about it and the description I have read was very clear and something I don't really experience. However I have yet to come across any Ni users describing their experiences as in the basic description sense( excluding about 2 people). I didn't want to include the description here as I really am interested in hearing how people experience it. But to me it gets very vague when people do share their -Ni- experience because it sounds like intuition in general, or something else entirely.

Well, for me I just wonder how Ni could play a critical parent role for an INFP, if keys2cognition were to be believed a high use too, so trying to make sense of stories as a Ne user.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

nichya said:


> Thanks, additional info is always welcome. I have however read some about it and the description I have read was very clear and I believe something I don't really experience. However I have yet to come across any Ni users describing their experiences as in the basic description sense( excluding about 2 people). I didn't want to include the description here as I really am interested in hearing how people experience it. But to me it gets very vague when people do share their -Ni- experience because it sounds like intuition in general, or something else entirely.
> 
> Well, for me I just wonder how Ni could play a critical parent role for an INFP, if keys2cognition were to be believed a high use too, so trying to make sense of stories as a Ne user.


Personally? I don't understand how you arrive at being an INFP because you are definitely not one but an Fe dom and that's very clearcut and obvious. I wouldn't rely on the K2C test because the descriptions are pretty bad. I usually get INFP on it. I wrote a little bit about how Ni works yesterday here:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...subtype-am-i-am-i-eii-all-2.html#post15275034

I also wrote a post on my blog and how Edward Norton is an Ni dom by analyzing his thinking and reasoning pattern:

http://typologist.blog.com/2015/01/30/hello-world/


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

I like to think of Ni as an inferior version of Si and Ne. 

It's not as good at seeing patterns as Ne, and it's not as good at remembering information as Si. 

It's the worst perceiving function of them all.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Personally? I don't understand how you arrive at being an INFP because you are definitely not one but an Fe dom and that's very clearcut and obvious. I wouldn't rely on the K2C test because the descriptions are pretty bad. I usually get INFP on it. I wrote a little bit about how Ni works yesterday here:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...subtype-am-i-am-i-eii-all-2.html#post15275034
> 
> ...


No she is infp. controversial sure. ;p And infp≠INFp.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> I like to think of Ni as an inferior version of Si and Ne.
> 
> It's not as good at seeing patterns as Ne, and it's not as good at remembering information as Si.
> 
> It's the worst perceiving function of them all.


Si is inferior Se and Ni. It is not as good handling the world objectively and must rely on memorized data to make sense of it.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> No she is infp. controversial sure. ;p And infp≠INFp.


I don't think she's an INFp either


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Personally? I don't understand how you arrive at being an INFP because you are definitely not one but an Fe dom and that's very clearcut and obvious. I wouldn't rely on the K2C test because the descriptions are pretty bad. I usually get INFP on it. I wrote a little bit about how Ni works yesterday here:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...subtype-am-i-am-i-eii-all-2.html#post15275034
> 
> ...


First of all I thought we were pretty much done with this, remember the exchanges with Shadow Logic because a thread full of people claimed I am Fe with the keyword -atmosphere- 

Also perhaps I should remind you that you were quite mistaking me for someone else for at least a quarter of the thread.

But perhaps more importantly, I just don't understand how you are off the tangent everytime. See my note in the post? -if- keys2cognition were to be believed meaning that, I am -not- relying on that.

I dropped by this thread to hear personal specific experiences in Jungian sense -such as-

" when I described the previous ILI's partner's personality as akin to someone who is walking in this winter landscape down this small trail with some trees spread out. A strikingly Scandinavian landscape, because she is Norwegian. The sky is bleak and there's a gentle snowfall going on though the snow is somewhat melting. you can also see some smoke rising up from some houses in the distance etc."

Sure I use a lot of metaphors and make associations but I don't believe I function this way, especially not when I am a very obvious Ne user.

In a parallel world I could have wondered what type you think I am but in this one I am not much moved even though I value everyone's knowledge and opinion, I find the attitude quite unappealing. 

@Captain Mclain really? are you going to just find me in every thread and pick another user and talk to them referring to me in third person? Seriously?? -ello I am right here or you could just pass on but thanks for validation if I needed one that is

major eyeroll, anyhow thanks for your links


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> I like to think of Ni as an inferior version of Si and Ne.
> 
> It's not as good at seeing patterns as Ne, and it's not as good at remembering information as Si.
> 
> It's the worst perceiving function of them all.


Well Tesla worked it well


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

nichya said:


> First of all I thought we were pretty much done with this, remember the exchanges with Shadow Logic because a thread full of people claimed I am Fe with the keyword -atmosphere-
> 
> Also perhaps I should remind you that you were quite mistaking me for someone else for at least a quarter of the thread.
> 
> ...


Really? Of course I don't think you function this way, but you specifically asked for information about Ni and how it works, personal anecdotes and observations of others, so there you go. I provided you information. 

Believe me though, intertype explains why you experience me as being off-tangent all the time quite well, though I doubt you are receptive to what I would say in relation to it so I leave it at that.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Really? Of course I don't think you function this way, but you specifically asked for information about Ni and how it works, personal anecdotes and observations of others, so there you go. I provided you information.
> 
> Believe me though, intertype explains why you experience me as being off-tangent all the time quite well, though I doubt you are receptive to what I would say in relation to it so I leave it at that.


I am quite receptive of your posts actually, if you have noticed, reading them and being open to information does not equal to erasing my ideas and real-life experiences and flaws I see in the system just like that and I would be curious to listen but you are quite not likely to hear me with this attitude. It took me forever to point out you were referring to another person in the previous thread, I am still not convinced you noticed that. Although clearly you are not in my head or in my life, you think I don't have a say and disregard my experience and declare your final opinion anyway, that is the sole reason, nothing more. I am not sure how the intertype explains this but I think you are the first INTJ I can't communicate with >.> It feels like I am rather talking to a Ti user without Ne (not to say you are) but that is how I feel really. Also I experience Fi vs Fe clash almost every day so excuse me if I am not moved.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Really? Of course I don't think you function this way, but you specifically asked for information about Ni and how it works, personal anecdotes and observations of others, so there you go. I provided you information.
> 
> Believe me though,* intertype explains why* you experience me as being off-tangent all the time quite well, though I doubt you are receptive to what I would say in relation to it so I leave it at that.


Ye esfj could explain some. If thats the case, it would be very painful for nichya to be in this thread with infj and intj. sry nichya 

But, ill stick with infp and INFj for her until she change it self. :th_o:


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Ye esfj could explain some. If thats the case, it would be very painful for nichya to be in this thread with infj and intj. sry nichya


esfj? I am sorry but you guys are hilarious. I have a esfj dad btw, just ridiculous. This is the reason I can't ever take you serious, the claims are just outrageous and off the tangent and shoots a parallel universe. And you expect me to take you guys serious? 

Well sorry to rain on your parade, in real life I get along best with INTJs.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> esfj? I am sorry but you guys are hilarious. I have a esfj dad btw, just ridiculous. This is the reason I can't ever take you serious, the claims are just outrageous and off the tangent and shoots a parallel universe. And you expect me to take you guys serious?
> 
> Well sorry to rain on your parade, in real life I get along best with INTJs.


Its hypothetical based on the information we, on the other side the internet, know for sure. You know loads of stuffs about yourselves that we will never know, of course. No hard feelings comon  Its like the 4-5th time you have bugged up the theory because your selftyping does not fit the rest of the system.  If that make sense. Your standpoint is that you know this, and the system is faulty if what you know does not correlate. We can not judge if your typing others are valid and I havnt seen any evidence of it. So we must assume, because confliction relations are in symmetry and therefor both partners feel the same pain, if Entropic who have shown some competence think you are something else, that must be taken under consideration.

To downplay argument for "ridiculous" and then bring up some weak arguments about stuffs we can not know for sure might indicate esfj actually xD


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

nichya said:


> esfj? I am sorry but you guys are hilarious. I have a esfj dad btw, just ridiculous. This is the reason I can't ever take you serious, the claims are just outrageous and off the tangent and shoots a parallel universe. And you expect me to take you guys serious?
> 
> Well sorry to rain on your parade, in real life I get along best with INTJs.


I take issue with the idea that your typing of people IRL somehow qualifies you as being a particular type.

How do you know that your father is an ESFJ?

And how do you know the people you're speaking to are actual INTJs?


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

nichya said:


> Shadow Logic


I have bad news......he's no longer present with us, he decided to return to his shadowy realm of awesomeness, but the good news is that I'm here to replace his awesome self with my even more extroadinarily awesome self. So it'll be like nothing changed excluding the name and the "extraodinarily" add on


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

Word Dispenser said:


> I take issue with the idea that your typing of people IRL somehow qualifies you as being a particular type.
> 
> How do you know that your father is an ESFJ?
> 
> And how do you know the people you're speaking to are actual INTJs?


Wait a second........ How do you know that you are you and you're not just me? What if this is all an illusion and the truth is that I am you while you are me? If we can't tell each other apart from eachother then how can we know whose type is what......OMFG I GOT IT!!!! What if there are no types, and there never was?!?!?! 

Spooky right, come on be honest I know you were shivering from all the mind blowing reality crushing questions that innately fucks the minds not prepared for such mentally devastating destruction.....


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> I take issue with the idea that your typing of people IRL somehow qualifies you as being a particular type.
> 
> How do you know that your father is an ESFJ?
> 
> And how do you know the people you're speaking to are actual INTJs?


I actually make people take tests, including my dad. Of course I would never take a test solely, my experience with them, my observations of them, my interaction, their dominant and inferior function at work, our conflicts, our shares, tiny details like how he gets emotional watching movies. 

My dad is a book-esfj as a person, as a parent, with his profession and everything. I wouldn't say the same for two friends who tested as esfjs but you could put a picture of my dad next to esfj.

I am really tired of this assumption that I am clueless just because I question socionics on the description and functions as roles of types level (NOT the functions themselves) I am not the only person that questions on that level either. Also, you guys might see the system as a bible but I just see theories built as if they are building blocks and any system that does not correlate to my life experience is open to being picked apart. That is all I wanted to discuss on that tangent, not to prove anyone anything.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Deus Absconditus said:


> Wait a second........ How do you know that you are you and you're not just me? What if this is all an illusion and the truth is that I am you while you are me? If we can't tell each other apart from eachother then how can we know whose type is what......OMFG I GOT IT!!!! What if there are no types, and there never was?!?!?!
> 
> Spooky right, come on be honest I know you were shivering from all the mind blowing reality crushing questions that innately fucks the minds not prepared for such mentally devastating destruction.....


Why are we even _alive? :shocked:

*Goes Existential.*

*Brain explodes*
_


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Deus Absconditus said:


> Wait a second........ How do you know that you are you and you're not just me? What if this is all an illusion and the truth is that I am you while you are me? If we can't tell each other apart from eachother then how can we know whose type is what......OMFG I GOT IT!!!! What if there are no types, and there never was?!?!?!
> 
> Spooky right, come on be honest I know you were shivering from all the mind blowing reality crushing questions that innately fucks the minds not prepared for such mentally devastating destruction.....


Its like planets and colors. They aint touching each other and have all these nuances but there is only 16 defined colors. And you have to pick one. And there is laws to it. It you blend two of them you get an other ect. Wavelengths and stuffs. Shit that can not be argumented. Because it just is! Where does yellow ends and orange begins? There are lens that you just can use to see, scales if you want. Is it possible to hit exactly the middle color? No, its like an infinity loop. one ends and one begins. 

!

http://www.math.ku.dk/kurser/2008-09/blok1/matintro/MAPLE/images/Tangens_5.gif


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

nichya said:


> I actually make people take tests, including my dad. Of course I would never take a test solely, my experience with them, my observations of them, my interaction, their dominant and inferior function at work, our conflicts, our shares, tiny details like how he gets emotional watching movies.
> 
> My dad is a book-esfj as a person, as a parent, with his profession and everything. I wouldn't say the same for two friends who tested as esfjs but you could put a picture of my dad next to esfj.
> 
> I am really tired of this assumption that I am clueless just because I question socionics on the description and functions as roles of types level (NOT the functions themselves) I am not the only person that questions on that level either. Also, you guys might see the system as a bible but I just see theories built as if they are building blocks and any system that does not correlate to my life experience is open to being picked apart. That is all I wanted to discuss on that tangent, not to prove anyone anything.


I never said that you're clueless.

I was asking some honest questions.

But, based on your answers, I'm not necessarily convinced. I'm not gonna take your word for it that your dad is an ESFJ. I mean, I could, but that wouldn't be any fun.

Tests are something WD doesn't even blink an eyebrow at anymore. And believe me, my eyebrows blink ferociously. They are lacking, unfortunately.

And observations? What kind of observations? What did you see when you observed your dad? How does he respond to you, and how does his worldview seem like Fe-Si?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

nichya said:


> I actually make people take tests, including my dad. Of course I would never take a test solely, my experience with them, my observations of them, my interaction, their dominant and inferior function at work, our conflicts, our shares, tiny details like how he gets emotional watching movies.
> 
> My dad is a book-esfj as a person, as a parent, with his profession and everything. I wouldn't say the same for two friends who tested as esfjs but you could put a picture of my dad next to esfj.
> 
> I am really tired of this assumption that I am clueless just because I question socionics on the description and functions as roles of types level (NOT the functions themselves) I am not the only person that questions on that level either. Also, you guys might see the system as a bible but I just see theories built as if they are building blocks and any system that does not correlate to my life experience is open to being picked apart. That is all I wanted to discuss on that tangent, not to prove anyone anything.


Without wanting to beat on a dead horse (but fuck, I'll do it anyway), why must the system conform to your experiences only and thus make it contradict that of others? Shouldn't a system be able to cater to everyone's experiences and explain that cleanly?

I find, and you can take that as an implied offense or not, I don't care, that it is extremely common for people to think they know and understand themselves better than they actually do and think we got a complete picture of who we are when we actually don't. Mistyping is rampant because people suck at introspection, pretty much, and even if they possess decent self-awareness, their understanding of the system may not be up to par which may still lead to mistyping.

You haven't provided any evidence as to why your dad is an ESFJ more than we should take you on the word for it. You have, however, not provided any facts nor solid reasoning as to why he fits one more than he took a test and you think he fits. The error then, is that you base your accuracy of his typing based on your own self-perception which, under different circumstances, may be perfectly fine but in this case there is plenty of reason to question how solid your understanding of the system is in the first place. Because we cannot ascertain your understanding we cannot ascertain that your interpretation of your dad's type is accurate, either. 

Did it occur to you that perhaps people get the impression, to use your own phrasing, "clueless", because you showcase clear inability to support your conclusions with facts, evidence and sound reasoning that would actually validate your experiences in accordance to how the theory defines it? I have yet to see you demonstrate where I feel that your grasp of the system is sound; since you have not despite numerous encounters in you arguing over theory, the conclusion must then be that you are at worst, "clueless." 

Your fundamental error is that you think your experiences are being questioned but they are not; no one is questioning your experiences as whether they are true or false, but people _are_ questioning the context in how you frame these experiences in the theory in order to make sense of yourself and others. Putting it another way, you can wear a blue shirt one day and a red shirt another and you still remain you under it. This is exactly the same thing. No one is questioning who you are under the shirt, but when you claim your shirt is red and everyone is observing it as blue or some other color and the system predicts that yours should not be red, in the very least, then something is clearly off.

Actually fuck it, I wonder why I fucking bother since I have a feeling this is just going go in one ear and through the other before it even registers in the mind. Also, choosing to base one's entire type logic on experience is also extremely telling of one's cognitive preferences but whatever.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> I never said that you're clueless.
> 
> I was asking some honest questions.
> 
> ...


[email protected]"WD" reference xD


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Captain Mclain said:


> [email protected]"WD" reference xD


Is that something other than me? Ooo. I must know this reference!

Oh, it's just me, isn't it?

Yes, yes. WD is funny.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Is that something other than me? Ooo. I must know this reference!
> 
> Oh, it's just me, isn't it?
> 
> Yes, yes. WD is funny.


I think he thinks the phrasing is funny, but what I do know what goes on in your crazy Fe brains.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> Is that something other than me? Ooo. I must know this reference!
> 
> Oh, it's just me, isn't it?
> 
> Yes, yes. WD is funny.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Entropic said:


> I think he thinks the phrasing is funny, but what I do know what goes on in your crazy Fe brains.


I dunnooohh.. Maybe your grandma rubbed off on you a little. :th_cool:

These ninja emoticons are great. :th_woot:


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> I dunnooohh.. Maybe your grandma rubbed off on you a little. :th_cool:
> 
> These ninja emoticons are great. :th_woot:


I tried to have a conversation on Skype yesterday with an Fe dom but PoLR is too strong.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Entropic said:


> You haven't provided any evidence as to why your dad is an ESFJ more than we should take you on the word for it. You have, however, not provided any facts nor solid reasoning as to why he fits one more than he took a test and you think he fits.


Really? What makes you think the reason I haven't done this is because I am not able to? I honestly didn't think I should be showing evidence to convince you of my dad being esfj, also I didn't think I could ever fit my whole life time experience as his child in sentences. But sure if you ask for random specific observations I could and I would, a little later on, Although I feel lazy to be honest and I did not think that my dad's typing was the topic. On the EXACT contrary to what you are saying, I wrote I would not take the test result as is but this and this and this all of them together is my methodology and confidence in saying my dad is an esfj. 

In what world are we this literal and not abstract by the way? And in what world we can not ever talk about things without giving specific examples?

You certainly don't see the way I question things, I have expressed my view and -proof by contradiction- which is a valid way of questioning existing theories in science. I don't need to explain everything in my mind, write about theory and descriptions as a whole to prove a point but precisely because I can see it -conflicts and irregularities- I question the whole. I don't think anyone paid attention to what I was explaining with that, so why bother indeed?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> Really? What makes you think the reason I haven't done this is because I am not able to? I honestly didn't think I should be showing evidence to convince you of my dad being esfj, also I didn't think I could ever fit my whole life time experience as his child in sentences. But sure if you ask for random specific observations I could and I would, a little later on, Although I feel lazy to be honest and I did not think that my dad's typing was the topic. On the EXACT contrary to what you are saying, I wrote I would not take the test result as is but this and this and this all of them together is my methodology and confidence in saying my dad is an esfj.
> 
> In what world are we this literal and not abstract by the way? And in what world we can not ever talk about things without giving specific examples?
> 
> You certainly don't see the way I question things, I have expressed my view and -proof by contradiction- which is a valid way of questioning existing theories in science. I don't need to explain everything in my mind, write about theory and descriptions as a whole to prove a point but precisely because I can see its -conflicts and irregularities- I question the whole. I don't think anyone paid attention to what I was explaining with that, so why bother indeed?


Im looking in your text, trying to find anything which could help us settle this or at least anything useful to what is being discussed. And I can not find it more then that we must have faith in you.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

@Captain Mclain That would be because most of my posts are in reply to other posts which does not really relate to my original post. I am constantly torn in between wanting to talk something else and defending myself and not being able to care enough to steer the topic in the direction you guys are dragging. I didn't claim to say anything useful really, I kind of feel bad for the person who started this topic and will be reading all these instead of anything at all relating to her post. Perhaps we should open a thread about me so that you guys can hang out there, everything aside, I am truly curious about the directions this could go, because it will be anything and everything but no thing for sure, noone is willing to discuss or is curious "why all this is? Why people think something is wrong. Isnt that worth exploring?" which could sum up my experience with socionics.

A reminder that I joined this thread to point out an experience told by another person does not relate to Jungian Ni which is related to imagery and being detached at all but is in fact a common thing for all humanity and something I do experience as well but I was responded as "None of this is Ni" @Entropic

Then I expressed I am only interested in first hand stories and how Ni plays a critical parent for an INFP and woop here we are.

So I really don't think you understand how this make me roll my eyes -every time- and how little desire I have to prove you guys things. Of course I care just enough to express my frustration of people leaving notes about my type in their very subjective truth- Somehow though, the attitude is more a portrayal of things as if I want to stay and prove myself when in fact I am just being pulled into this.

Now, why would I want to write about my dad to prove a point? Why would I want to derail a thread that doesn't belong to me or is even related? Why would I change the direction of my point? Why do you believe that I want to do that? Especially to a biased crowd that will push everything aside because it is not what the theory says. Who are not able to or not open to build on hypothetical scenarios, assumptions or contradiction by proof to question a system. All of this is a mystery.

Oh about my dad, I wouldn't know where to start. I doubt you will even read it, I can guarantee that it will draw direct comments on why are you telling us all that, give us the fucking functions and typing related answers. Shrugs*

Oh well...First of all my dad would be happy that so many people want to hear about him, he loves the attention and being credited really and he won't deny it. ( this is soo ridiculous) lol. Well, randomized facts: He is the kind of person who feels no hesitation at all to start a conversation with a stranger, which has always bothered me and made me give him looks like -daad- let people be, that being said he has a true ability to get people in sincere talks, he will become instant friends and make people tell him more with total strangers like shop keepers, but all ages really, he is good at finding that one thing people will not pass on and want to tell more about. He has applied to navy, didn't like it and 3 months later he chose to be a teacher, he is a co-principle, I don't know why he is always well liked by his colleagues and students. He used to work at a trouble neighborhood school and reportedly he is the one teacher the kids would feel comfortable with. His methods are different than my caring for sure, he doesn't question a person's morality in the most basic sense but will care and help them. He is very family oriented, especially with his mom and siblings. This could be due to my grandfather being too old and my dad helping the house but I can not overstate how important it is for him to be a brother for my aunts. He genuinely takes care of people, my grandmom, aunts, cousins, he is like an authority figure who will not hesitate to intervene lives of others, pushing my cousins to work harder for school or choosing a major that will benefit them in future, or anything really which is extremely annoying of course. Well if you are thinking of a person who is super smiley and all, he is not like that but his usual case is cheerful although rare times he is moody and that happens when under extreme stress. However he is very temperamental and even though he takes care of you, like when my grandmom says something is not working or that she wants a special pastry on the phone out of the blue knowing that we will be travelling in a hour, he will fix that thing or go buy that pastry but he will get angry and show it too. According to my grandmom his temper is like milk on high heat, which will suddenly burst and spill and will be calm again instantly - it is a Mediterranean phase I assume- he is also reportedly quite charming by elderly ladies (lol), he goes to visit my grandmom in the hospital and ends up talking to all the elderly in the lobby, genuinely asking about their family or disease, giving them advice. It may sound silly but observing a Fe-dom can be quite interesting. To take it to the extreme my grandmom on mom's side had Alzheimers and did not remember anyone (including her daughter: my mom!) but my dad and how he takes care of her plants and waters them -Awkward- Hmm, yes, while watching tv he gets extremely involved and emotional. My first response to emotional scenes and now I do have a higher threshold than him for sure, is to hide my emotions where he will just start crying or get angry and talk with characters >.>' I don't think I have ever seen him sitting or laying down in silence and thinking, he would most probably find something to do, to fix, to garden, to work on his work, visiting a relative. If he is alone he is either reading or sleeping or watching tv etc. He is always energetic and critical of others for not being energetic or animated as he is. I can definitely say he is the more romantic one and my ESTP mom (let's not get there- really) doesn't respond to his animated expressions which is kind of sad really. Same goes with me I guess. Well, I believe he was the best dad I could ever have, a play mate mostly but he usually felt like a mom to me because he was the one who took care of me more and who was extremely protective of me and took me everywhere with him and taught me a lot of practical things, he even read books on child development.. well until my teenage years.. then I became quite the sulky type and he was not happy about it of course. We conflicted a lot argued a lot and he would get angry quite angry and in a quite escalated way but then when I would be sad he would almost immediately try to cheer me up and invade my space which only got on my nerves of course. I don't feel that he ever understood me or tried to understand, but maybe he just can't although he does care about my wellbeing and happiness a great deal. Well I do see him trying hard really so it does make me sad that I can't reciprocate his Fe care. Hmm, he is also very traditional, so he is from this town but left it when he is 3 years old but he will get an invitation to a wedding of whoever (again mediterrenean thing I guess - crowds of people who haven't seen each other in forever if ever) and he will feel that he -must- go or he must carry the traditions although luckily not many people in the family cares to. My mom however will not hesitate to leave him alone even on weddings because she really doesn't care, which is a bonus for me because I feel like her lack of pleasing society was in my favor versus my Fe-dom dad. While my mom is okay to let me stay in my room when relatives visit my dad just wouldn't. (not bored yet?) Well alright another random fact, he does care about his surrounding a lot. Well of course he has core beliefs which I believe is lucky considering how much of a chameleon he can be at times and I really think he owes that to good role models or being responsible as if he were an adult too soon, but he is truly a good person. However he is also influenced by others a lot which contradicts my beliefs. Say he won't change his political view entirely but he does get influenced by what is considered to be favored in his surrounding, even if he does not agree totally he will think that expressing otherwise is not appropriate and he will push that values of society to you as well. In that sense my mom was a relief. I think another signature trait is he hates conflict especially in family, he cares a lot about his elder brother role and father role. My mom and one of my aunts have arguments often and he hates that and it stresses him a lot, he just wants everyone to smile and ask how other is doing and be happy and involved. well, that aunt of mine have a problem with everyone but he really can not see it objectively and he favors her over my other aunt for no apparent reason at all, even when she is wrong. Shrugs

I know you were expecting a Jungian analysis but eh ) Well extroverted definitely, Fe-dom hella yes, Si over Se - I believe and I think he is good at optimizing things according to experience as well, anyhow, I am not sure how he uses Ne in the relief role but I can say he is actually good with coming up with ideas and he does have a creative side that works well with practical matters. A lot of people at his work or his acquaintances ask his idea about things or how they should carry on stuff like official documents, applications for themselves or even their children and he enjoys it quite a lot that people care about his ideas and mentoring really even though I find his -community- and extroversion annoying at times. And he is always confident, I have never seen him being insecure, he does rare times uses humility or emotions or someone he knows to get things in his favor though, nowhere near the manipulation of ENFJs but he has his ways, again which is a no no for me to use excuses to get your ways and faster, which I consider to be unfair to others.

I can go on forever 

I should prolly delete this soon  so no quotes please


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Deus Absconditus said:


> I have bad news......he's no longer present with us, he decided to return to his shadowy realm of awesomeness, but the good news is that I'm here to replace his awesome self with my even more extroadinarily awesome self. So it'll be like nothing changed excluding the name and the "extraodinarily" add on


Hi extraordinarily awesome person, he seemed like a nice fella, objective too, perhaps you should test my Fi as well, it seems to be the status quo, my personality clearly makes people want to keep testing my Fi -lol- I could see a little bit Fe making my life easier indeed but it just is, you see 

) anyways, welcome then !

EDIT: v.V wait, was it all just a name change? too dramatic lol


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

nichya said:


> Hi extraordinarily awesome person, he seemed like a nice fella, objective too, perhaps you should test my Fi as well, it seems to be the status quo, my personality clearly makes people want to keep testing my Fi -lol- I could see a little bit Fe making my life easier indeed but it just is, you see
> 
> ) anyways, welcome then !
> 
> EDIT: *v.V wait, was it all just a name change? too dramatic lol*


Bold: 

On typing you, well I have given my reasoning before plus I don't care to attack others with what I think their type is, I rather give the person the concepts and let them decide for themselves. I've realized people have their own definitions of certain concepts, while some focus on different aspects than others when it comes to typing, and all of this just leads to more conclusion. If you are still questioning your type then you should pick up Psychological Types yourself and read it. Even if you don't want to read the whole thing I would suggest at least looking up the definitions of each function in the definitions chapter, then using those definitions go to chapter 10 and study the types themselves to have as much of an accurate assessment of possible of each type. After that then decide where you as an individual are best defined, or categorized as. 

You don't even have to buy the book if youre only going to read chapter 10-11, because they are both online for free, and are easily accessible by just punching in those chapters with the name of the book and "Jung" into google. If you are confident that you are an Fi dom then it really doesn't matter what others say, because its going to be up to you whether you think you identify with Fi the most or some other function. Trust me I have seen people try typing me so many different types, but it doesn't matter to me because only I'm going to decide what I identify the most with. 

Others can give input along with their reasoning, and I think everyone should be listened too, but it still will be your decision at the end of the day whether you are Fi dom or some other type. This is your self journey to experience in order to try to understsnd yourself as much as possible, which will prepare you for whatever stage of life comes next for you. If you can't relate to a type by any chance then I would suggest to hold off on typing yourself until you have a better understanding of the functions and yourself. 

Good luck on your self exploration.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

@Deus Absconditus

) Oh thank you, like your name by the way, although I must say very vain  actually it is always in my list of reads but I never get myself there somehow, just bits and pieces, on that sense yes I agree I should.

Anyhow, funny thing is I have really never questioned my type at all, or being a Fi-dom. It is just very confident and comfortable for me, I have never experienced inconsistencies although I wouldn't consider myself the most typical INFP either. I think it is a Fi-dom thing indeed that I just know and I am confident in saying so.

It is just I dared question socionics in a totally different perspective and people would start claiming I am Fe. It is not that I have a preference in being one type or another but I just really know, I am even aware of my Fe-aversion and tendency to disregard it. I was also referring to a previous thread there was this argument of people saying I am Fe -because I used the word "atmosphere" <.<' and you have guided me with descriptions and preferences and concluded I am Fi as well. Not that it matters -to- me but I think it was somehow highly in demand in the thread xD

This is exactly why I am hesitant to go far to prove anything, because I just know myself inside out, it is not that I count on tests or shallow descriptions either. Truth be told I sometimes get ENFP but even then I just know the test is misleading because it focuses too much on opportunities and being open to new ideas blah blah. I just make high use of Ne, and as a nurturing function as a Fi-dom, I have always been a Fi-dom and a strong Ne user. It is not something I just strongly claim. it is very clear to me. Shrugs*

Anyways, indeed not that it matters, I just don't like being pulled into this conversation and being "typed" by others (if only it was anywhere near at least <.<') It is just funny that I am asked to prove things when I haven't questioned anything at all and it is just too much of a dare to be this confident when you don't even know the person especially when you go against their own experience, I would perhaps otherwise try to reason with people, I am open to new information and viewpoints but I don't think it is reciprocated. I really drag myself every time to write anything at all let alone proving myself to others <.<


----------



## guardian.bunny (Feb 8, 2015)

Woah... You guys need to chill
Like I can tell none of you guys meant any harm but I'd be pretty upset also if someone told me my experiences were inaccurate to determining Jungian types. And that wasn't anyone's intention so just forget about it and talk about Ni.

Introversion = depending on internal to carry out function (subjective)
Extroversion = depending on external to carry out function (objective)

Ni = seeing patterns that relate internally or on subjective matters, generally focusing on one idea at a time
Ne = seeing patterns based on external factors, generally jumping from idea to idea based on what is seen

The way intuitives use their perceiving function to predict the future can be analogized as seeing down roads. Ni sees farther down one road, whereas Ne sees less far down multiple roads. Intuition is more like deductive reasoning in comparison to sensation.
INFPs have Ne so I'm confused by one of the earlier comments and what that was about (although I haven't read everything closely so maybe I'm just misunderstanding stuff here)

Ni love seeing patterns and understanding main ideas rather than the details. Makes it tiring to read through textbooks and memorize facts because we're just like TELL ME THE POINT. I memorize speeches, for example, by memorizing the meaning before the specific wording. I tend to end up rephrasing the sentence and conveying the same meaning but not have matching words.
Ne is more creative and is great at spitting out ideas from the patterns it sees. I don't have Ne so I don't know what that's like.

No perceiving function is more or less useful than any other perceiving function, so don't go claiming that Ni is bad or Si is bad or whatever because these functions don't determine how good or useful you are as a person.

Si = organizing thoughts and recalling experiences to help you make decisions (essentially inductive reasoning). prefers remembering details in comparison to intuitives.
Se = lives in the moment and loves fresh experiences

I have Se in my auxiliary and I love rollercoasters, skiing, and exercise when I'm not too tired. I know a girl who is definitely Se and Fe. when she runs in track, she smiles so much as she's running that it's crazy.

Si can be more traditional because it likes making decisions based on feelings/thoughts from past experiences. It's kind of like making a painting for each experience, storing it, and then referring back to relevant paintings.

Either way, jungian types are like the framework for your personality but whatever you build on top of it is more important. It helps you figure out what processes tire you out or give you energy, but other than that, it's up to you to be a good person.

Hopefully that helps?


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

@guardian.bunny

But you are a cupcake with puppy eyes and pink cheeks ! How could one possibly stay mad?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> @Captain Mclain That would be because most of my posts are in reply to other posts which does not really relate to my original post. I am constantly torn in between wanting to talk something else and defending myself and not being able to care enough to steer the topic in the direction you guys are dragging. I didn't claim to say anything useful really, I kind of feel bad for the person who started this topic and will be reading all these instead of anything at all relating to her post. Perhaps we should open a thread about me so that you guys can hang out there, everything aside, I am truly curious about the directions this could go, because it will be anything and everything but no thing for sure, noone is willing to discuss or is curious "why all this is? Why people think something is wrong. Isnt that worth exploring?" which could sum up my experience with socionics.
> 
> A reminder that I joined this thread to point out an experience told by another person does not relate to Jungian Ni which is related to imagery and being detached at all but is in fact a common thing for all humanity and something I do experience as well but I was responded as "None of this is Ni"


Yea, you got some troll characteristics which just makes it hard to take your posts seriously.

"Perhaps we should open a thread about me so that you guys can hang out there, everything aside" that was kinda funny haha. 

Thing is, these theories might very well be faulty and bullshit. Intra-relations and MBTI. ect. They seems pretty solid til you come around with your posts. And you are claiming stuffs, doing stuffs ect that does not make sense in this MBTI-frame. Which make me feel lots of skepticism about you. Now, I can chose to not word it in any way. but it wont help anyone 



nichya said:


> [MENTION=19313]It is just I dared question socionics in a totally different perspective and people would start claiming I am Fe.


No I think people think that you misunderstood the concepts in socionics and made faulty conclusions. ;p Not question your bravery of standing up against the status quo.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Yea, you got some troll characteristics which just makes it hard to take your posts seriously.
> 
> "Perhaps we should open a thread about me so that you guys can hang out there, everything aside" that was kinda funny haha.
> 
> ...


"Dare question" refers to you guys being very closed to any point of view or discussion not my bravery. Oh I don't care about standing up against the status quo, have you noticed that I am registered to a very stereotypical forum? Or was there a part that I missed that says by registering this forum you are refraining from all your rights to question any system? You see, I don't particularly enjoy explaining my every sentence and for sure I wouldn't ever be able to teach you scientific methods. What you mean "Intra-relations and MBTI, functions. ect. sounds pretty solid" is when you work your way up from the jungian functions (which does work and I am well aware able to see it) and never question the system from afar because you don't ever want to consider experiences but just work with the theory. 

If you ask me you are not skeptical enough, your skepticism is very narrow and limited to me while I don't ever want to discuss the matter from your point of view because yes I do see the theory is build pretty much solid with Jungian functions. I did again mention in math you can build very solid theories and come up with nothing at the same time, that does not make your theories god. Because you can never find the flaw of the system thinking the same way you build a theory you do -prof by contradiction- 

So yes following proof by contradiction "claiming stuffs, doing stuffs ect that does not make sense in this MBTI-frame" was my perfect aim. 

Also funny I would say you have the troll characteristics, thinking you find me in threads and refer to me in third person to another person and that is I guess now our communication? 

Oh also, this is an entirely different time and thread, there was really no need to derail it but suit yourself


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow...
So what exactly where this about again?
*Sneak peak at page one.

Right... 
How do you experience Ni?
Omg how did you guys manage to derail that? :tongue:
(In regards to an INFP and an purported ESFJ two types who don't even have a positive psychological relation to the function.)

Oh well... 
I myself experience Ni as a sort of projected take on reality.
I see where it could be going or where it could come from, but I'm usually quite off the mark,
unless I have a lot of data to back it up. I generally don't, so I often need to disregard it for more data.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the day I will have people claiming I'm mistyped on random, unrelated threads. I'll feel so special.
@nichya by the way, since this thread is about making unsolicited and irrelevant remarks, I'd like to say that everytime I see your username I remember of Nietzsche. I guess the voice in my head pronounces both in a similar way.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

hornet said:


> Wow...
> So what exactly where this about again?
> *Sneak peak at page one.
> 
> ...


The dude creating this thread have done an exactly same thread before, why not build on that one instead of taking it to thin with small threads. http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/391298-how-do-you-experience-ni.html

Actually it is kinda amazing to follow how a topic can go so off-topic kinda naturally. Just by reading intj and infj posts people can find out loads how Ni actually work so there you go!


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> "Dare question" refers to you guys being very closed to any point of view or discussion not my bravery. Oh I don't care about standing up against the status quo, have you noticed that I am registered to a very stereotypical forum? Or was there a part that I missed that says by registering this forum you are refraining from all your rights to question any system? You see, I don't particularly enjoy explaining my every sentence and for sure I wouldn't ever be able to teach you scientific methods. What you mean "Intra-relations and MBTI, functions. ect. sounds pretty solid" is when you work your way up from the jungian functions (which does work and I am well aware able to see it) and never question the system from afar because you don't ever want to consider experiences but just work with the theory.
> 
> If you ask me you are not skeptical enough, your skepticism is very narrow and limited to me while I don't ever want to discuss the matter from your point of view because yes I do see the theory is build pretty much solid with Jungian functions. I did again mention in math you can build very solid theories and come up with nothing at the same time, that does not make your theories god. Because you can never find the flaw of the system thinking the same way you build a theory you do -prof by contradiction-
> 
> ...


The thing with math is that it never contravene it selves. Useless sometimes perhaps (not equal to wrong), but never contravene. Your contravene the theory. ;p Perhaps you are right and we should all listen to you instead.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> The thing with math is that it never contravene it selves. Useless sometimes perhaps, but never contravene. Your contravene the theory. ;p Perhaps you are right and we should all listen to you instead.


Proof of impossibility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Proof by contradiction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
An Introduction to Proof by Contradiction : nrich.maths.org

your word choice "contravene" is carefully chosen to distort what I have posted but wrong. Please refer to that thread where I explain the assumptions and work a proof of contradiction from there. And a good point perhaps, as you sound like you might be aware, this is not even natural sciences so your whole claim of "contravene" is pretty much subjective and is only valid and explained within the theory.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Nein said:


> I'm looking forward to the day I will have people claiming I'm mistyped on random, unrelated threads. I'll feel so special.
> 
> @nichya by the way, since this thread is about making unsolicited and irrelevant remarks, I'd like to say that everytime I see your username I remember of Nietzsche. I guess the voice in my head pronounces both in a similar way.


haha nichya would make a great pet name for Nietzsche. It means noone's in Russian. Hmm you look like an ISFJ to me indeed, I can see that Si working reminding you Nietzsche and what not. I am sure you are drawn to 'that' day you were reading him by the window to raindrops. Who would have known? And you thought you were an INTJ all the way? oh poor you )


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> Proof of impossibility - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Proof by contradiction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> An Introduction to Proof by Contradiction : nrich.maths.org
> 
> your word choice "contravene" is carefully chosen to distort what I have posted but wrong. Please refer to that thread where I explain the assumptions and work a proof of contradiction from there. And a good point perhaps, as you sound like you might be aware, this is not even natural sciences so you whole claim of "contravene" is pretty much subjective and is only valid and explained within the theory.


haha im not doing math today! its my day off. bottom line, you can be what ever type you want to be. Whatever floats your boat. Ill try to not comment where I feel you are total bullshitting. fair?


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> haha im not doing math today! its my day off. bottom line, you can be what ever type you want to be. Whatever floats your boat. Ill try to not comment where I feel you are total bullshitting. fair?


But of course you have to say "something" and of course you have to ignore everything I post if it is not addressed to the theory itself. I was not -bullshitting- I was just passing by this thread, I think your personality kind of shows who keeps bullshitting and I am kind of tired trying to put it nicely so why not use your own word of choice, there you go. I would believe every day is your day off since you are so enthusiastic about finding me and referring me in 3rd person in random posts. I have yet to hear your Ni experiences in Jungian sense btw


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I love to see how human's perception is fascinating. The same data can be interpreted so differently. It's indeed hard to know what is objective, and what is not. That's why we can doubt about everything. 
Never stop learning, never stop to a conclusion. There are so many settings we forget.
Even if I've spend a lot of time thinking about my type, and that I also asked for external observations, I can't tell that I am INFJ, but only that I have a very high probability to be one. Maybe I'm a bit perfectionist, but there is no absolute.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> But of course you have to say "something" and of course you have to ignore everything I post if it is not addressed to the theory itself. I was not -bullshitting- I was just passing by this thread, I think your personality kind of shows who keeps bullshitting and I am kind of tired trying to put it nicely so why not use your own word of choice, there you go.* I would believe every day is your day off since you are so enthusiastic about finding me and referring me in 3rd person in random posts.* I have yet to hear your Ni experiences in Jungian sense btw


Hahah ye. It just feels like you deliberately approach this without logic. Something I value. So I guess we are not a good match, thats all. And then you try to convince me that you actually are very logical and everything you say is correct. And then there we go. Full fire.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Hahah ye. It just feels like you deliberately approach this without logic. Something I value. So I guess we are not a good match, thats all. And then you try to convince me that you actually are very logical and everything you say is correct. And then there we go. Full fire.


Something you value but you are too lazy to even read you mean? preferring to take in information is what makes you a perceiver and please if I had a dime for every INFJ that thinks they are being logical when they push outside information and hold onto their subjective logic.

In case you didn't get the point again, I wasn't making a logical deduction, it just feels like you have too much free time and I was putting it out there as a criticism, please also refer to the use of -would- although I am not a native speaker I can differentiate that it is used to refer to a hypothetical scenario or I would use "everyday IS your day off " to refer a fact as in "you ARE plain annoying" and impossible to talk to. I don't care to convince you in anything. I would prefer you read something so that you will perceive better and not go far to claim something is so solid because the way a theory is built is solid. That is a very subjective or at best uninformed assumption about science. It is indeed difficult to take you serious when you act like this kid trying to pick a fight every time.

Still curious to hear about your Ni experiences in Jungian sense and no other, so please go on I am listening. I am sure it will serve the thread better as well.


----------



## Nein (Oct 15, 2014)

nichya said:


> haha nichya would make a great pet name for Nietzsche. It means noone's in Russian. Hmm you look like an ISFJ to me indeed, I can see that Si working reminding you Nietzsche and what not. I am sure you are drawn to 'that' day you were reading him by the window to raindrops. Who would have known? And you thought you were an INTJ all the way? oh poor you )


I've googled it when I noticed my mind's accent was a bit off. But yeah, remembering is something only Si doms can do. It's really sweet of you to say I know about things the wrong way* ♥.

* intentionally wrong lyrics


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> Something you value but you are too lazy to even read you mean? preferring to take in information is what makes you a perceiver and please if I had a dime for every INFJ that thinks they are being logical when they push outside information and hold onto their subjective logic.
> 
> In case you didn't get the point again, I wasn't making a logical deduction, it just feels like you have too much free time and I was putting it out there as a criticism, please also refer to the use of -would- although I am not a native speaker I can differentiate that it is used to refer to a hypothetical scenario or I would use "everyday IS your day off " to refer a fact as in "you ARE plain annoying" and impossible to talk to. I don't care to convince you in anything. I would prefer you read something so that you will perceive better and not go far to claim something is so solid because the way a theory is built is solid. That is a very subjective or at best uninformed assumption about science. It is indeed difficult to take you serious when you act like this kid trying to pick a fight every time.


Im trying to avoid conflict and finding a quick way to settle this. Thats all. I have invested more then enough time with this. You are reasonable quick to answer and usually do it with walls of walls of text. Do you just write your feelings off? ;p


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Captain Mclain said:


> The dude creating this thread have done an exactly same thread before, why not build on that one instead of taking it to thin with small threads. http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/391298-how-do-you-experience-ni.html
> 
> Actually it is kinda amazing to follow how a topic can go so off-topic kinda naturally. Just by reading intj and infj posts people can find out loads how Ni actually work so there you go! ;p


No I kinda find it more rewarding being rightously indignant over some principle I hardly follow myself.
I seldom turn to these parts of perc anymore, and when I do I'm usually subconsiously
having all sorts of hidden destructive agendas.

Thx for reminding me that I'm a neurotic asshole with an axe to grind towards the world in general still.
Just because I'm more healthy than before, don't mean that I'm not still screwed up.
:wink:


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> Im trying to avoid conflict and finding a quick way to settle this. Thats all. I have invested more then enough time with this. You are reasonable quick to answer and usually do it with walls of walls of text. Do you just write your feelings off? ;p


You are reasonably slow considering you never really read my posts or links. <3


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

nichya said:


> You are reasonably slow considering you never really read my posts or links. <3


There is nothing in them that sticks. ;p Just loads of words of you explaining that you know stuffs and are correct and people are stupid and stuffs. Nothing of value really, those kinds of words do not stick on this infj.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Nein said:


> I've googled it when I noticed my mind's accent was a bit off. But yeah, remembering is something only Si doms can do. It's really sweet of you to say I know about things the wrong way* ♥.
> 
> * intentionally wrong lyrics


You are most welcome. Please let me know if you need me to tell more about how your life is a lie and I know better and the theory is on my side.


----------

